# PICC line irrigation



## staceylh (Mar 27, 2013)

Patient was sent to the ED because of an apparently blocked PICC line.  Tpa was administered and the line flushed/cleared.  Can we charge for the E/M for the facility along with the CPT for irrigation (96523) as it was done to clear a blockage, not at the time of infusion?


----------

